# How long before you burn out?



## Edward (Jun 24, 2010)

Just an interesting thing. How long before you burn out of cubing and need to take a break?
My limit now seems to be around 50 solves, before I need to do something else, stretch my hands or something.

Around how many solves do you do before you have to break?

I'm talking about 3x3 speed. Of course the numbers will be different with things like OH or 2x2.


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 24, 2010)

Depends how intoxicated I am.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jun 24, 2010)

9001


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 24, 2010)

For 3x3x3 speed, I've never tried to do more than 100 at a time. But 100 is certainly no problem, assuming I'm not already tired due to lack of sleep (usually from having done too much BLD solving the night before ). I usually get noticeably faster as I go through an average of 100.


----------



## Laura O (Jun 24, 2010)

I normally do 50 solves.
After about 75 solves I get distracted and times increase.


----------



## number1failure (Jun 24, 2010)

larf said:


> I normally do 50 solves.
> After about 75 solves I get distracted and times increase.



Same for me. After about 50 I start to think "I've already done this like 50 times just now, so I may as well just watch TV or something different".


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 24, 2010)

20 - 30 on 3x3, I once did ~700 on 2x2.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 24, 2010)

If I get a sup-30, I quit for at least 10 minutes to calm down.
Apart from that, foreverz.


----------



## MTGjumper (Jun 24, 2010)

Rowan can go on forever.


----------



## Hays (Jun 24, 2010)

2x2 ~ 200
3x3 ~ 100
4x4 ~ 50
5x5 ~ 30
6x6 ~ 20
7x7 ~ 5


----------



## Bizarro (Jun 24, 2010)

I just solve till I get bored or have something to do or somewhere to be


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jun 24, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> Depends how intoxicated I am.



yep.


----------



## TeddyKGB (Jun 24, 2010)

Bizarro said:


> I just solve till I get bored or have something to do or somewhere to be



Like at my house so we can cube together?


----------



## souljahsu (Jun 24, 2010)

i keep solving until my wrists hurt


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 24, 2010)

MTGjumper said:


> Rowan can go on forever.





souljahsu said:


> i keep solving until my wrists hurt


That's what she said.


----------



## Bizarro (Jun 24, 2010)

TeddyKGB said:


> Bizarro said:
> 
> 
> > I just solve till I get bored or have something to do or somewhere to be
> ...



And that's where I set world records that will never count


----------



## Samania (Jun 24, 2010)

It depends, but usually never since I always have sugar rush


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 24, 2010)

Sugar Rush was a great TV show.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jun 24, 2010)

30. Time to take a break.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jun 24, 2010)

Around 150 ish.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jun 24, 2010)

Like, 3.


----------



## choza244 (Jun 24, 2010)

until my wrist hurts


----------



## Chapuunka (Jun 24, 2010)

Sometimes it's only 1 solve. Sometimes it's 50.


----------



## Rook (Jun 24, 2010)

Every AO12. I get bored or distracted, and I start slacking off with my solves.


----------



## James Ludlow (Jun 24, 2010)

for 3x3 I have never gone past 30 in one session I think. 

Understand though, I do have a five year old son to attend to lol.


----------



## Owen (Jun 24, 2010)

1. 


I do a solve, take a 1-2 second break, then do another.


----------



## guitardude7241 (Jun 24, 2010)

i've done 200.. i was trying out f2l on left. usually, 30 or so.


----------



## Andreaillest (Jun 24, 2010)

30-50. I tried doing an avg. of 100 and was exhausted half way through.


----------



## Sa967St (Jun 24, 2010)

The biggest average I've done without taking a break is ~700 solves.


----------



## guinepigs rock (Jun 24, 2010)

i never get tired of it


----------



## 4Chan (Jun 24, 2010)

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=18287




Edward said:


> I can practice all day lol. I don't know how your fingers could get sore =/.
> 
> OH on the other hand (omg). I cant do more than an a25 OH before I stop in pain.


----------



## Edward (Jun 24, 2010)

4Chan said:


> http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=18287
> 
> 
> 
> ...



D: I thought someone would mention that.
That was a while ago, I was very slow turning wise, and cubing put no kind of stress on my hands, so I could go like forever. This could also be mental endurance too though.


----------



## CuBeOrDiE (Jun 25, 2010)

For me, it depends if I'm "in the mood". If I am, I can do about 150 or so, if not, only about 20.


----------



## rubiknewbie (Jun 25, 2010)

Very long


----------



## Dene (Jun 25, 2010)

I usually get bored after 5-10 3x3 solves.


----------



## uberCuber (Jun 25, 2010)

solves take me too long to do more than like 20 at a time


----------



## rachmaninovian (Jun 25, 2010)

if i can sub 20 within 5 solves i'd continue. otherwise i give sheepy a hug until i feel bored again.


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Jun 25, 2010)

I have done 250 solves in a row, but I think I can probably do 300. But, I usually take very short breaks every 5-10 solves.


----------



## Imperatrix (Jun 25, 2010)

For 3x3, usually around 50-70 solves or until my hands hurt XD;


----------



## TeddyKGB (Jun 25, 2010)

The most I've ever done in a row is 150 but I think I could do more, although I usually do 50 or 100 at a time.


----------



## xXzaKerXx (Jun 25, 2010)

For OH I do around 20-25 solves then crack my knuckles and stuff for 2 or 3 minutes and continue.


----------



## DavidWoner (Jun 25, 2010)

I can probably 4x4 forever, though I've never really had a chance to do more than 10-12 hours.


----------



## lilkdub503 (Jun 25, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> I can probably 4x4 forever, though I've never really had a chance to do more than 10-12 hours.



I can't sit in my room just cubing for that many hours without feeling like a bum. Or eating.

On topic: I've never done more than 107 solves in a row (I was trying to roll an A100). By then, I've BEEN sick of it, even though I got a great average. (Sub-20 last night, yee!)


----------



## Rpotts (Jun 25, 2010)

it really just depends on how well I'm doing, cause if I'm on cct taking averages, I'll cube for as long as I can if I feel I have a chance of getting a good average. After I get a few bad solves consecutively I usually quit for a minute, and if I completely lose my touch I just have to stop and come back to it later.

A few hours is about as long as I can handle it straight. I can do ~100 solves no problem as long as I'm doing at least decently.


----------



## Escher (Jun 25, 2010)

MTGjumper said:


> Rowan can go on forever.



This sounds like a joke. It's really not. I've done 1k solves in a day before.


----------



## Toad (Jun 25, 2010)

Escher said:


> MTGjumper said:
> 
> 
> > Rowan can go on forever.
> ...



I'm aiming for this pretty soon... Will report on how I do


----------



## blakedacuber (Jun 25, 2010)

the most I've done is an avg of 250 but normally 50 to 100 solves if i o ok but if i do bad 20 or so


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Jun 25, 2010)

if after about 10 solves im still doing bad, then i quit for the day.

otherwise, if im in the mood, i can do about 100 solves, then i get bored.


----------



## DGraciaRubik (Jun 25, 2010)

Average of 25 - Stop 5 minutes - another average of 25


----------



## Carrot (Jun 25, 2010)

2x2x2: 30
3x3x3 Speed: 30
3x3x3 OH: 30
Megaminx: 30
4x4x4: 30
pyraminx: forever but after 200 it begins getting boring...
the rest? around 1 solve or less xD


----------



## Plaincow (Jun 25, 2010)

about 15 solves get a drink go to the bathroom check youtube/other sites. then maybe do a few slow turn solves while watchin vids and continue to do avgs of 5 throughout the day. seems to work good. but havent cubed much in past week since i started playing patapon 2 again  patapon 3 demo isnt out yet


----------



## BigGreen (Jun 26, 2010)

I dont burn out.

and when i get tired of cubing I JUST CUBE MORE BECAUSE IM BIGGREEN!


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jun 26, 2010)

BigGreen said:


> I dont burn out.
> 
> and when i get tired of cubing I JUST CUBE MORE BECAUSE IM BIGGREEN!



*bows*


----------



## RyanO (Jun 26, 2010)

I can go forever if I'm not keeping track of my averages, but if I do an average of 50 I get really distracted towards the end for some reason.


----------



## Gurplex2 (Jun 26, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> Depends how intoxicated I am.



lolol same, i was drunk and i posted that i loved you somewhere


----------



## oprah62 (Jun 26, 2010)

Piti told me that he did over 1000 OH and regular solves a day


----------



## Gurplex2 (Jun 26, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> Piti told me that he did over 1000 OH and regular solves a day



Piti lied.


----------



## Jebediah54 (Jun 26, 2010)

Well, I can go on for an average of 100, but sometime between solve 25 and 50 I slow down, then pick it back up between 75 and 100...

So I guess you could say 25 solves, break for 25-50 solves, then 25 solves.


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Jun 29, 2010)

Depends on how long it's been since I last picked it up... If it's only been like 5 minutes then I only do maybe 20 solves at the most. 

If it's been weeks then I will continue to solve until I am forced to stop.


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Jun 29, 2010)

Over 9000 solves in one day. And thats on a bad day.


----------



## ssb150388 (Jun 29, 2010)

I have done avg of 50 once and I wasn't bored at all. Could have easily done 50 more. but had to sleep. 

P.S. avg was 25.xx


----------



## Rpotts (Jun 29, 2010)

u play ssb or is it initials or sometin?


----------



## MW1990 (Jun 29, 2010)

your avatar :facepalm: living up to the name though. number1failure


----------



## AnthonyH (Jun 29, 2010)

My hands die at 34th solve


----------



## ribonzz (Jun 29, 2010)

umm..6 month for my last one..


----------



## ssb150388 (Jun 29, 2010)

Rpotts said:


> u play ssb or is it initials or sometin?



its initials..
what do you mean by playing 'ssb'?


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jun 29, 2010)

The most solves I've ever done without rest was around 330. I don't really think I ever 'burn out'.
I do >100 3x3 solves in most of my sessions.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jun 29, 2010)

ssb150388 said:


> Rpotts said:
> 
> 
> > u play ssb or is it initials or sometin?
> ...



Super Smash Bros.?


----------



## Away (Jun 30, 2010)

I've done sessions of 400 for the 3x3. I seem to never get tired... L> Life.


----------



## musicninja17 (Jul 1, 2010)

if i'm not bored I don't burn out. Day of the competition it was like 12 hours of straight cubing. It was fun.


----------



## Parity (Jul 1, 2010)

I can only do about 5 solves then I get bored I have a short attention span.


----------

